# HELP! Too much thyroid meds?!



## nixietink (Apr 3, 2008)

I need some immediate assistance if possible. My boyfriend is on the phone with the vet and thought I would ask here.

Vito is on soloxine .5 mg. He gets his pill at 6:30 in the morning. I saw him eat it, as I always watch to make sure. For some reason my boyfriend found one on the ground and THOUGHT it was his from today and GAVE HIM ANOTHER ONE (about 2.5 hours later). 

Should we be concerned with any overdose? The vet said it is too small of a dosage to be concerned, but I wanted to make sure.


----------



## nixietink (Apr 3, 2008)

I'm bumping!


----------



## fostermom (Sep 6, 2007)

I don't think that it's a problem. I remember one morning being half asleep and giving my one dog's amatryptaline and soloxine to another dog who wasn't on either med. I called the vet and they said it would be fine.


----------



## GoldenCamper (Dec 21, 2009)

Trust your vet, no worries. Over the years I am sure I have skipped or doubled up here and there. Now if the whole bottle fell on the floor and your dog slurped them up like candy that would not be good.


----------



## moverking (Feb 26, 2007)

Breathe, dear, he'll be fine. Just one repeat dose won't cause any issues at all. Over the last 25+ years, I've forgotten and doubled mine on occasion, and am sure at some point Loo has gotten a double dose. I have a laminated card that I set under her bottle. One side says "Loocie needs a pill!" The other "Loocie got a pill!"


----------



## nixietink (Apr 3, 2008)

Whew, ok good! The first thing I did was google it and of course up comes all these pages about thyroid medicine overdose. So I of course freaked out. The vet tech recommended skipping tonight's dose. 

Btw, I could seriously just KILL my boyfriend. I'm on the phone with my doctor and he comes up and holds the pill in front of my face like I can read minds and understand automatically what he's saying. When I am off the phone I ask him about it and he goes "oh yea, I found one on the kitchen floor so I gave it to him." Ummm...why would it be on the floor in the kitchen if he gets his morning pill in the bedroom? He couldn't wait 2 minutes to ask me about it? Men, ugh. :doh:


----------



## turtle66 (Feb 19, 2010)

I really think you can trust your vet.
I just looked up the toxicology section in micromedex (for human) and they recommend to start treatment if someone got more than 10 times as usual. Now, I am aware that canines are not human but there is a range before you see effects from the overdose (like fast heart beat, diarrhea etc). 
Take a deep breath and relax 

Heike


----------



## coppers-mom (Jan 9, 2009)

I don't know how the dosage relates between dogs and humans, but I take .175 mcgs daily. I forget and take two at times or even none because I can't remember if I took it. I've never noticed any symptoms from a double or no dose.

Food decreases the absorption of thyroid medications. You could go ahead and give him something to eat immediately next time and it would reduce the drug's efficacy.


----------



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

as everyone else said, no worry at all.
His body will produce more TSH (thyroid suppression hormone) to make up for it. You need to get about 10x the regular dose, or higher, before it will bother him. Even then, all you're likely to see if brief diarrhea and possibly agitation.


----------



## CarolinaCasey (Jun 1, 2007)

Been there, done that! Don't worry!


----------



## Hali's Mom (Oct 5, 2006)

CarolinaCasey said:


> Been there, done that! Don't worry![/QUOT
> 
> 
> me too, don't worry, and here's a funny one. The other morning I took the soloxine instead of a naprosin as I am so used to giving Hali the pill in the am. When I realized what I did, I half contemplated sticking my finger down my throat but reconsidered when I realized how lousy that would make me feel and decided "Oh Well"
> Sorry it scared you.


----------



## nixietink (Apr 3, 2008)

Thanks again guys! Vito is totally fine, just like you guys said he would be.

I think I read too many "my dog ate ____" horror stories on GRF.


----------



## missmarstar (Jul 22, 2007)

Glad Vitoman is fine! I would be super worried too. It's nice having those reassuring voices here!!


----------



## GoldenJoyx'stwo (Feb 25, 2007)

I was on way too much for 8 months! They lowered, now they upped it. It can cause issues if this happens long-term, but talking to the vet is always the best way to go.


----------



## Dallas Gold (Dec 22, 2007)

I'm glad Vito is fine. By the way, I had a tramadol prescription for Barkley filled at a human pharmacy (under the $4 plan) and it is the absolute same color and shape as his thyroid pill, so your boyfriend should really be careful about giving pills off the floor. 

My hubby is all thumbs and routinely drops his grape seed extract on the kitchen floor---which could be bad for Toby.....


----------



## IowaGold (Nov 3, 2009)

hotel4dogs said:


> as everyone else said, no worry at all.
> His body will produce more TSH (thyroid suppression hormone) to make up for it. You need to get about 10x the regular dose, or higher, before it will bother him. Even then, all you're likely to see if brief diarrhea and possibly agitation.


Just to set the record straight-TSH is thyroid STIMULATING hormone.

The extra thyroid med will just be eliminated from the body. No worries.


----------



## C's Mom (Dec 7, 2009)

moverking said:


> I have a laminated card that I set under her bottle. One side says "Loocie needs a pill!" The other "Loocie got a pill!"


This is an excellent idea - I need it for my pills. :doh:


----------



## Debles (Sep 6, 2007)

I keep Gunner's pills in the daily dose containers with an a.m. and p.m. so that way I know if I've given it or not. I hate it when I forget to give it to him at all and see it in the container the next morning. : ( Having to give it to him three hours before or after a meal is tough.


----------



## Dallas Gold (Dec 22, 2007)

Debles said:


> I keep Gunner's pills in the daily dose containers with an a.m. and p.m. so that way I know if I've given it or not. I hate it when I forget to give it to him at all and see it in the container the next morning. : ( Having to give it to him three hours before or after a meal is tough.


I just put Toby's pills in the daily dose containers last week. It makes it so much easier. BTW, our acupuncture vet and regular vet recommended giving it one hour prior to a meal or three hours afterwards. If that is accurate it would give you a little leeway in the feeding schedule.


----------

